# Fun for the day



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 17, 2009)

I was looking at John Nacks blog and noticed the following graphic at the bottom of the screen.. made me chuckle...


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL. Yet more proof that 1',''' monkeys on 1',''' typewriters might product Hamlet on their own.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 17, 2009)

heh, Captcha' This !


----------

